
Ask HN: Which is better b/w Python and JavaScript for a beginner? - vira28
I have been debating myself about which technology is good for a beginner. JS is interesting since it can help someone to start building a portfolio (which you can share) to others. However, python is easier to start and no steep learning curve like JS.<p>Also, one of the most critical criteria to decide is job prospects on the startup.<p>Feel free to share your thoughts especially if you have worked or know the stack in startups. Thanks.
======
dragonwriter
> JS is interesting since it can help someone to start building a portfolio
> (which you can share) to others. However, python is easier to start and no
> steep learning curve like JS.

If you are interested in webdev, go with JS first; you’ll need it for front-
end and you can get by with it full stack.

Enough JS + React (or Angular or Vue) to do basic SPAs and enough Python + AWS
knowledge to build a Lambda-backed API with API Gateway or a Dynamo-backed
GraphQL service with AppSync would be a good way to build a portfolio, and
isn't really that much to pick up.

------
sigmaprimus
I would say currently JS has better job prospects but that is changing.
Personally I like python, I feel it's a more elegant language, but that may be
just because of my affinity for the similar syntax to C, (and maybe because im
older?)

------
bediger4000
Python. Javascript has too many quirks, like all numbers are floating point.
You just can't generalize what you've learned in Javascript to anything else.

